# 60,000 Sturgeon



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is weird? I blame global warming! haha

http://www.katu.com/news/local/19035294 ... eo=pop&t=a


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting, pretty cool to see though i bet.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a curious situation. I wonder what was going on? Anyway, some day I hope to fish the Columbia River for its sturgeon, salmon, and monster walleyes.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats amazing! :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the good fortune to visit that area many years ago. I'm not sure if it was that dam , but the one at the area known as the ladders had a visitors center. There were some great stories about using tow trucks to pull some of those monster sturgeon out of the columbia river. :shock:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I was stationed up that way in the military and was lucky enough to be able to fish the Columbian River every chance I got. It was great fun, some of the best fishing I've ever had, that's about as far North and as close to Alaska as I have come, lol.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got an email forwarded to me with this big sturgeon:[attachment=0:25svelq0]sturgeon.jpg[/attachment:25svelq0]FYI: This Sturgeon is Still alive, just worn out from the fight. They turned him loose after the photo. This Sturgeon was caught on the Willamette River just below Oregon City two weeks ago. It weighed out at over 1,000 lbs and measured out at 11'1'. It was 56' around the girth and took over 6 and a half hours, and 4 dozen beers, for the 4 guys taking turns at the reeling it in. This one maybe 100 years old.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I just got an email forwarded to me with this big sturgeon:[attachment=0:2sc718wd]sturgeon.jpg[/attachment:2sc718wd]FYI: This Sturgeon is Still alive, just worn out from the fight. They turned him loose after the photo. This Sturgeon was caught on the Willamette River just below Oregon City two weeks ago. It weighed out at over 1,000 lbs and measured out at 11'1'. It was 56' around the girth and took over 6 and a half hours, and 4 dozen beers, for the 4 guys taking turns at the reeling it in. This one maybe 100 years old.


Good lord, I'm glad I never hooked into anything like that! I would have given up and just kept on a drinking, that would take way too much time away from wetting the old gullet. Awesome freaking fish and story!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That is INSANE!!! Even that biologist seems to have no idea why they would do that.
I've got a buddy that lives in Oregon and when I was talking to him the other day he told me he was disappointed because last time he went Sturgeon fishing the biggest ones he was catching were only like 20 or 30 pounds. I was like pshhh give me a break dude.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's pretty crazy!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> That's pretty crazy!


I missed your classic one liners!!!! How was Hawaii?


----------

